# dark/deep red nail bed



## xcentricece (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't really know how to explain things well, so I thought a photo would be more helpful. My 9month old chihuahua been having this for at least 3 weeks now. I'm not sure what I can do or what to give him to make it better. Any help on what this condition is and tip on how to get rid of it would be greatly appreciated. I noticed it since it was so much darker than all his other nail. Thank you for your time and I look forward to your feedback.

P.S
Anyone know how to soften up their paw? His paw is so rough that it cracked a week ago and started to peel. It healed since then, but I would still like to know for future issues.

View attachment 36546
View attachment 36554


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know about the nail bed, but the dry cracked paws, I would talk to Christie (Huly). She is an admin on here. One of her dogs had a problem with his paw, and her vet put honey on it and wrapped it. It was amazing how much better it looked after only a few days.


----------

